# Compilation Unit Definition



## Bonsai (27. Mrz 2012)

Hi,

suche ne gute, Glossar-geeignete Definition für Compilation Unit. Hoffe da kann mir wer weiterhelfen.

Danke schon mal
Bonsai


----------



## ARadauer (27. Mrz 2012)

Ist das nicht eine Klasse, Enum oder Interface? Also das was in einer .java Datei steht?


----------



## Noctarius (27. Mrz 2012)

Generell wird als CompilationUnit der Klassenanteil (also auch Interface und Enum) in einer Java-Datei genannt, wie ARadauer schon sagte. Eben der kompilierbare Teil.


----------

